# Looking at mufflers...



## lsgoat (Dec 22, 2011)

Im looking at spintech mufflers for my 04 GTO and was wondering do i need to get the inlet on the side? 

Like so: Pro Street 6333 - 2 1/2 " side 2 1/2 " center - Mufflers - Street Mufflers - 6000 PRO STREET SERIES - Pro Street 6333 - 2 1/2 " side 2 1/2 " center - SpinTech Performance Mufflers

Or can i just get the standard centered inlet/outlet?


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

lsgoat said:


> Im looking at spintech mufflers for my 04 GTO and was wondering do i need to get the inlet on the side?
> 
> Like so: Pro Street 6333 - 2 1/2 " side 2 1/2 " center - Mufflers - Street Mufflers - 6000 PRO STREET SERIES - Pro Street 6333 - 2 1/2 " side 2 1/2 " center - SpinTech Performance Mufflers
> 
> Or can i just get the standard centered inlet/outlet?


u can have them make any off set u want...there is a link on there for it or you can call


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You want side in, center out to most closely match up to a stock system. I used those altho I later had a true 2½" set of pipes made up keeping the single side exhaust.


----------



## lsgoat (Dec 22, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> You want side in, center out to most closely match up to a stock system. I used those altho I later had a true 2½" set of pipes made up keeping the single side exhaust.


Thats what i needed, thank ya sir! :cheers


----------



## GTO123 (Jan 1, 2012)

Are there any pictures of the LS2 exhaust?







I don't think this one is stock because mine doesn't look like that. 

I am deciding if I want to get the axle back spintech but I don't see how it can bolt on when my muffler is clamped onto the mid-pipes in front of it. I don't get what it bolts on to.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO123 said:


> Are there any pictures of the LS2 exhaust? I don't think this one is stock because mine doesn't look like that.
> 
> I am deciding if I want to get the axle back spintech but I don't see how it can bolt on when my muffler is clamped onto the mid-pipes in front of it. I don't get what it bolts on to.


No pictures, the LS2 GTO is the red headed sister of the red headed stepchild. You don't have a stock exhaust as the stock one has a flange towards the back that the axleback bolts to. You can have a muffler shop either weld the new muffs in or have the pipes cut and flanges welded on like stock.


----------

